# HELP!!!! How To Make PC TV Tuner Work In A Moving Car?



## marquita188 (Mar 22, 2011)

the PC TV tuner works fine when the car is not moving but when it moves the signal goes out.


----------



## proton_gt (Mar 25, 2011)

add more serial arial...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome to wonderful world of digital signals. I don't think there is away anymore.

BG


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

depends on what frequency your trying to pull in as well. might have to add a linear box.


----------

